# Split Jaw resurrection?



## phils2um (Jan 11, 2020)

When rummaging through some old bookmarks this came up!





Rail Clamps, Bridges, Track Accessories


Rail Clamps and Track Accessories to make your G Scale layout run better, Bridges to span gaps and highlight your trains, Drawbridges to solve access problems, Custom Shop Rare and exclusive model trains, and more...




www.railclamp.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't you post this elsewhere? I replied there! 

Anyway, new company, new owner, he did not purchase the old company. He has a lot of good ideas, and is bringing the best products of the line plus some new products. Stay tuned.

Greg


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Could you reply here so those of us who don't know where "there" is could gain the info?
Or is what's above all of it for now?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What's above is all there really is. The interesting part of the story was the reticence to sell the original company for what anyone considered a fair price, but not protecting the brand name or the domain.

In any case, the new business and the new owner seems to be going in the right direction, looking at the issues that made the previous company go belly up. Very nice guy with good ideas. Stay tuned, and check the website, should be an update coming soon.

Rail Clamps | Split Jaw Rail Clamps 

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Hopefully the new owner will address the engineering flaws in the original Split Jaw design. Certain rail profiles acted like a wedge and would break the pocket where the toe of the rail base went into the clamp.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you sure you are talking about split jaw and not the hillman?

I have never seen this on SJ, and seen it VERY often on hillman.

I just threw away about 10 hillman joiners.










Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*The new guy seems really nice with good idea's. He owns a machine shop. I think they will be great ! Plus Greg He bought one of my Custom Engines I made for myself. HE really liked it, so I sold him my Custom Southern Crescent 4-8-2 Mountain that pulls fantastic. We where pulling 21 USA passenger cars with it at Robby's open house last fall. I hope he likes it as much as I have enjoyed it ! I guess If I miss it too much I will make another one !







*


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> What's above is all there really is. The interesting part of the story was the reticence to sell the original company for what anyone considered a fair price, but not protecting the brand name or the domain.
> 
> In any case, the new business and the new owner seems to be going in the right direction, looking at the issues that made the previous company go belly up. Very nice guy with good ideas. Stay tuned, and check the website, should be an update coming soon.
> 
> ...


The previous company did not go belly up. Jerry's health and personal situation precluded him from continuing the business. Granted, he did not make the sale of the business easy, and may have had some issues near the end, but it was still quite viable when he stopped things.

Michael


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

The new split-jaw company was at the Nashville GR convention. They had samples out and order sheets. They were pushing their line of metal bridges, come in two levels. A basic level with the bridge and a detailed level with rivets and more supports (I think).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael:

No one wants to unnecessarily denigrate the original owner of SJ, BUT the truth is the truth, the asking price was too high as reported by several people who made serious inquiries, including myself and the proprietor of the new Split Jaw. The company may indeed have been viable, really no way to tell, but the asking price was way out of line.

This is what has been said on this thread, no personal aspersions just the asking price was out of line, and in the end, netted Jerry nothing for his years of work when he could at least have gotten something. It's too bad in my opinion.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Talked to the new owner at the convention, nice Guy, very profesional. Sure that he will make the product better. The price may bring some resistance.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, and if you look up his professional credentials, you will be even more impressed. Realize there was really no automation in the original product manufacture, so hard to make it cheaper, but it's hands down the best solution in my opinion, and your track is the foundation of your railroad.

His ideas on improving the product are great, i.e. the original SJ had no plans to improve the existing components. I won't spoil the surprises, but I am very pleased and look forwards to the future.

Greg


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks to all that attended that convention and passed on the information. With my recent layout re-start I'll be needing more of these products.
Alan


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Update for new Split-Jaw product. I bought 5 of the Code 332 brass rail expansion sets and glad I did. They use a stronger base and the expansion slides are significantly larger with not visible gaps like the original. An added bonus is the provided connection point for a small gauge jumper wire between the expansion pieces for continuity. Nice improvements to the original design.


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

Can you provide a picture?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

why not just go to the site?









NEW Nickel Silver Code 250 rail expansion section. | www.RAILCLAMP.com


Similar to the BR or SS 332 expansion rail set except using Nickel Silver Code 250 rail. We use Sunset valley NS Code 250 rail and match tie height for Sunset Valley and LLagas Creek. Due to the smaller tie size, there are no channels to hide to power jumper wires, as with the larger Code 332...




www.railclamp.com





Greg


----------

